

Why is HTML5 "not good enough for desktop apps"? - TazeTSchnitzel

Some people say that HTML5 is not suitable for developing desktop applications, since it's "too low level" and leaves you "on your own".<p>However, the Windows API is even more low-level, more developer unfriendly, does even less for you, and yet many great desktop applications have been developed with it.<p>So where does this argument stem from?
======
Rister
The way I understand it, the problem is a lack of proper hardware access APIs.
Most critically, Disk and Filesystem access.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Hmm. HTML5 has some File/Blob APIs. You can certainly load and save files.

